# Help, Ibook volé !!!



## Telonioos (1 Février 2003)

Salut,

Je viens d'acheter d'occase un ibook à un gars qui avait passé une annoce sur macplus.
On c'est donné rendez-vous dans ma ville, aix en provence pour faire la transaction.
J'ai observé la machine, numéro de série pas effacé, machine neuve qu'il m'a dit avoir acheté avec son comité d'entreprise.
Il me vend sa machine 1325 euros, c'est un bon prix, j'accepte.
On fait un certificat de vente en bonne et due forme puis il me dit qu'il a oublié la facture d'acaht chez lui et qu'il me l'envoie par la poste. Moi bonne poire, je lui fait confiance et je m'en vais avec mon ibook tout content de mon achat !!!

Mais je me suis posé certaines questions quand je n'ai pas vu la facture arriver. J'appelle alors le gars, répondeur ... je laisse un message puis 2 puis 3 puis 10, toujours pas de réponses, grrrr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













je décide de regarder son numero de telephone sur les pages blanches, et là il n'y a pas de personne avec ce nom habitant à l'adresse indiquée !!!
Fait ch...

Que faire maintenant ??
Je m'inquiète en fait et surtout pour la garantie de l'ibook, si je n'ai pas la facture originale, je l'ai dans le c..

Et aussi bien il s'agit d'une machine volée à un pauvre gars ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai trop les boules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vous avez un conseil ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'avance merci


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2003)

Tiens un gadz de KIN... Sal's, moi je suis de Clun's (promo 81)...


Pour ton iBook.... ben je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller, si ce n'est espérer ne pas avoir de pb nécessitant une intervention sous garantie. 

Cela dit depuis le temps que j'ai du matériel Apple, je n'ai jamais eu à faire jouer la garantie.


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2003)

Au fait lors du dépot de l'annonce, il avait laissé un moyen de le contacter, non? eMail peut-être?

Eventuellement communique ici cet eMail, pour qu'on s'en méfie (même si j'imagine que c'est une adresse hotmail ou équivalente créée juste pour l'occasion...)


----------



## Telonioos (1 Février 2003)

Sal's l'archi !!!

Malheureusement, l'email est lui aussi bidon !!!!

ça fait trop ch...

par contre j'ai son numéro de portable mais il ne répond pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












j'ai toujours la solution de l'annuaire inversé mais je vais attendre un peu avant d'en arriver là !!!


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * 

par contre j'ai son numéro de portable mais il ne répond pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Un portable volé, sans doute....


----------



## Sebang (1 Février 2003)

Ça c'est dommage vraiment que des types fassent un tel commerce...

Enfin sinon, pour ton problème de facture, franchement je pense que tu auras de problème... J'ai un Mac IIci à la maison (mon premier mac, sniff) acheté en 92 et qui n'a JAMAIS connu un seul pépin. Donc a moins d'un gros défaut, je pense que tu n'auras jamais à renvoyer ton iBook...

Vérifie si ton graveur grave bien en 16x (et non en "1 seconde s'écoule comme 4"). Si il fonctionne bien en 1sec=1sec, tu n'as pas besoin de t'inquieter... Moi je suis au Japon et ma garantie Apple n'est valable qu'en Europe (je crois). Pourtant je me fais pas de soucis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Courage !


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2003)

non les garanties sur les portables sont valabre dans le monde entier sinon pour vérifier appel apple assistance (depuis une cabine de préference) et donnes leur le numéro de serie pour voir si la machine est enregistré et si oui a quel nom


----------



## Sebang (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * non les garanties sur les portables sont valabre dans le monde entier sinon pour vérifier appel apple assistance (depuis une cabine de préference) et donnes leur le numéro de serie pour voir si la machine est enregistré et si oui a quel nom  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ok merci ! En même temps, un portable pas garantie dans le monde entier, y'a que Sony Japon pour faire ça !! (et oui, le portables Vaio achetés au Japon ne sont garanties qu'au Japon... Super utile d'avoir un "ultra-portable" si tu peux pas le dégager de son île sans avoir une pensée pour la garantie).


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Ok merci ! En même temps, un portable pas garantie dans le monde entier, y'a que Sony Japon pour faire ça !! (et oui, le portables Vaio achetés au Japon ne sont garanties qu'au Japon... Super utile d'avoir un "ultra-portable" si tu peux pas le dégager de son île sans avoir une pensée pour la garantie).  * 

[/QUOTE]

D'un autre côté, acheter un Sony au Japon c'est un peu comme acheter des frites en Belgiques, une drôle d'idée...


----------



## JCR (2 Février 2003)

A Telonioos :

Va voir sur le site :
lpascalon.free.fr 

si le n° de série de ta machine est répertorié comme volé...
A+


----------



## danar (3 Février 2003)

Juste pour faire un peu de morale et te remonter le moral, si c'est un ibook volé, tu deviens un receleur.... ça ça craint plus que la garantie... mais chut, personne ne le sait.
courage quand même !


----------



## Telonioos (3 Février 2003)

Salut,

Meci pour le lien sur les machines volées !!!

C'est déjà ça, ma machine n'en fait pas parti !!!  ouf !!

Maintenant, que faire à part croiser les doigts ???


----------



## iBen (4 Février 2003)

t'as payé comment ? en liquide ou en chèque ?


----------



## Telonioos (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iBen:</font><hr /> * t'as payé comment ? en liquide ou en chèque ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

En liquide !!!

Et heureusement !!!!


----------



## Oizo (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * 
par contre j'ai son numéro de portable mais il ne répond pas !!! 
j'ai toujours la solution de l'annuaire inversé mais je vais attendre un peu avant d'en arriver là !!!    * 

[/QUOTE]

L'annuaire inversé ne fonctionne pas avec les numéros de portable sauf quelques rares exceptions.


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JCR:</font><hr /> * A Telonioos :

Va voir sur le site :
lpascalon.free.fr 

si le n° de série de ta machine est répertorié comme volé...
A+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca fait quand même peut de machines. J'ai peur qu'il n'y ait beaucoup plus de vols ... Il faudrait une base de données internationale ...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

apple tien une base des machines déclaré volé


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

Oui, mais elle n'est pas consultable en libre accès ...


----------



## Recherchemac (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

  On ma volé mon mac (Paris), un iBook blanc très vieux. Cependant, il a une grande valeur sentimentale puisquil contient toutes les photos de mon fils Nils depuis sa naissance.

  Si vous avez entre les mains, un mac volé, je vous serai extrêmement reconnaissante de vérifier les photos quil contient. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g6KdR3vgB8

  Vous pouvez me contacter par téléphone au 06 07 01 69 98 
  ou par mail agbarbelivien@wanadoo.fr

  Merci davance


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Juin 2011)

Recherchemac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> On ma volé mon mac (Paris), un iBook blanc très vieux. Cependant, il a une grande valeur sentimentale puisquil contient toutes les photos de mon fils Nils depuis sa naissance.
> 
> ...




6 fois le même message...


----------

